# Fried Ravioli's



## SizzlininIN (Jan 21, 2005)

I put this together the other night and it was really good.  I think next time I'll use the coatings on some mozarella and make moz. sticks also.  I'm not big on measuring but here are estimates of amounts.

Beat up a few eggs with a little water, salt and pepper in a small bowl.

In another bowl i put in some bread crumbs.....about a cup and a half.  I'd processed some day old bread in my food processor about a week ago and had stored the crumbs in a freezer bag.  I added to the bowl some dried oregano, dried basil, and dried parsley....about a tsp. each.  I also added salt and pepper.

I coated my thawed cheese filled raviolis with the egg mixture and then coated them in the bread crumbs.  I then fried them in some veg. oil till golden brown.  

I whipped up a quick marinara for dunking.  Hubbby and son really tore into these as well as myself   

In the marinara I sauted some onions and garlic in olive oil and a touch of butter the then added a large can of crushed tomatoes, a small can of tomatoe sauce, a small can of tomato paste, and about tsp. each of dried oregano/basil/parsley, salt and pepper to taste and a few dashes of hot sauce and about a tsp. of sugar.  Taste and add what you think you need more of.....for me it was more basil. 

Enjoy!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks Sizz! I love fried ravioli!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 21, 2005)

Sizz, a friend of mine makes something very similar to these and they are deelish!  Never got her recipe, so thanks.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 21, 2005)

I've never had it but those raviolis were hanging out in my freezer just begging me to do something with them so that came to my head.  Now I only wished I had more raviolis as i made a lot of the marinara   Oh well I'll freeze the marinara for next time.


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 23, 2005)

I hope it is REALLY cold in Indiana at the moment .

Your recipe for fried "ravioli" is without question  a total high calorie, bugger the cholesterol recipe for people who get really cold.  If you have spent three hours shovelling two foot of snow with the temerature -20 F, then I have no doubt this would go down a treat. 

If not , you are taking liberties with your life. You should not eat confections of this sort unless you are burning the calories from physical/exposure parameters to justify it.

However, I Post above a recipe for fried/baked  ravioli. I think it could be adapted to the fillings used in the Alpine regions of Italy/Auatria, using substantial cheeses etc. I suspect that the recipes exist, but are not well known.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey Dark............you gotta die sometime and if shoving a fried ravioli is my ticket out then I'll go with a smile on my face


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah!

But death is poimanent!

Ravioli can be avoided (if you duck)


----------



## LeeAnn (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks and sounds like a good recipe.  I've never had fried ravioli before, I must be missing out.  My kids might like it!  I think with most things we should partake in moderation - it makes the joy of having them that much more wonderful.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 27, 2005)

I gotta think that Pizza Rolls are similar to fried ravioli.  And as for fillings, you could fill with anything from spinach and fetta to ice-cream (as long as you froze the raviolies first).  Of course cheeses make natral fillings for these.  But I'd think they could also be used with oriental ingredients and come out very similar to fried won tons and served with sweet & sour sauce as well.  You could also fill with fresh fruit, like diced apple, strawberrie, or peach.

Fried pasta is fairly common.  Just use your imagination.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

